# Shutting up ACPI log messages...

## axelmasok

Hi everyone,

Anyone know how to get rid of or reduce this garbage from my log files:

```
Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: received event "thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: notifying client 10311[102:443]

Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: notifying client 10706[0:0]

Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: action exited with status 2

Sep 23 10:25:42 laptop64 acpid: completed event "thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: received event "thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: notifying client 10311[102:443]

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: notifying client 10706[0:0]

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: action exited with status 2

Sep 23 10:25:44 laptop64 acpid: completed event "thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000"

```

If I stop the "thermal" module from loading the processor gets almighty hot. I have a dual core laptop (Compaq 6710b).

I have tried a few tricks like this with no success:

```
laptop64 ~ # cat /etc/acpi/default.sh

#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/default.sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1%%/*}

action=${1#*/}

device=$2

id=$3

value=$4

log_unhandled() {

        logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}

case "$group" in

        thermal_zone)

                ;; # don't care..fan seems to work

        "thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000")

                ;; # Damn log files

        thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000)

                ;; # SOAB

[trimmed]
```

Every 2 or so seconds id dumps in the same crap. I can't find anything else in my log files....

----------

## cassiol

helloo

 try remove in your kernel Debug Statements

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Power management options  --->  ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  ---> [ ]   Debug Statement
> 
> 

 

maybe help you...

good luck

----------

## axelmasok

Hello, just checked that now as it sounded very likely.

According to my Kernel config the debug option you specified is unchecked/disabled.

Any other idea? Does any of your /etc/acpi/* scripts mention anything about thermal_zone?

----------

## cassiol

heloo

 try update your sys-power/acpid

----------

## axelmasok

```
laptop64 linux # emerge -pv acpid

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.6-r1  0 kB
```

Is the latest unstable (and stable) version.

----------

## cassiol

helloo

 maybe that help you http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-devel-list/2007-October/msg00763.html

 good luck

----------

## axelmasok

I read that, seems like I have debug on somewhere...

Here is the ACPI section straight from my running kernel (config.gz):

```
#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

```

And here is my acpi options file:

```

laptop64 tmp # cat /etc/conf.d/acpid

# /etc/conf.d/acpid: config file for /etc/init.d/acpid

# Options to pass to the acpid daemon.

# See the acpid(8) man page for more info.

ACPID_OPTIONS=""

```

No -d option there either. So, I wonder what the hell I'm going to do now. I don't think it's a bug as no-one else but me seems to be suffering this logfile torture.

----------

## cassiol

hello....

 i have googled about this question, but found nothing relevant... probably is bug...

 please open a bug....

----------

## eccerr0r

According to the acpid source code, these are being reported to syslog with priority LOG_INFO.  If you set your syslog-ng to ignore or dump all your LOG_INFO level errors to /dev/null, then it won't print them.

----------

